# A Crown's Tale



## Kura013 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ya so I know the title is lame! But I thought why not?

So my new betta's name is Spike, he is a red crown tail. I got to petsmart just as a truck load of them came in, the guy had just started transferring them from tiny bags into tiny cups. I had taken a look at some of the less expensive bettas on the shelf but they had been there for a while. Some of them where dead the others didn't look so great. So I went to check on some of the new arrivals. He had only done three, two red and one blue. The blue one was very pail the other was just lying at the bottom of the cup. He didn't seem to be moving very much. The last one was shrimpy little thing swimming around checking out his new home. I had to take him, he was so cute, not to mention I couldn't stand it if he had to sit on that shelf for days in that tiny little cup. 

Spike now has a 3 gallon tank all to himself with a medium sized synthetic cave rock, a filter and a heater. He seems quite happy, since I put him in he has been exploring and has even discovered "the other fish" in his tank wall. I have put a binder there for now so he can't see himself. He enjoys his diet of freeze dried blood worms and swimming through his live frill plant.

I would like to get him a tank mate but Im stuck between a pair of ghost shrimp or an Oto catfish. I also plan to get a nice background for the tank and another plant. Been looking into them and an Anubis plant seems to be the best bet. Ill probably get the other plant tomorrow and his tank mate in a week or so.


----------



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on the betta! I absolutely love bettas. I had one for 4 years, king of the 20g, but sadly age caught up with him and he passed away. They make such wonderful pets. <3

Anytime I go to the petstore I have to make myself not look at the bettas or else I'll buy a million of them.
It's especially tempting knowing I have a free tank at home. Must.. Resist... Cuteness.. :shock:


----------



## Kura013 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you, and I know what you mean. If they weren't so territorial I'd probably just have like 4 of them n the tank. So, instead i must find him something he will not attack. 

I've done some research on both and it looks like in my 3 gallon tank I would have enough room for both an Oto and a ghost shrimp. I would just need to get a veggie clip for the them to ensure they have enough to eat.


----------

